# Land Shark



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

Take that Blue Tick!

Land Shark - SPIKE


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 7, 2008)

Where on earth did you dig that up? I haven't thought of that in, oh man am I getting old.


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

That was great!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 7, 2008)

And here is yet another type of Land Shark....

Land Shark


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 7, 2008)

I use "Candygram" all the time with my boys, and they have no clue what it means!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 7, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> I use "Candygram" all the time with my boys, and they have no clue what it means!



I use to use it with my daughters. They loved it. I still use it in certain contexts. Some understand, some don't. 

SNL was hilarious in those days.


----------

